# "Proper" pig poo?



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

May 1 my husband I brought home our first piglets. They average 50lbs each and are all female. We also brought home breeding stock rabbits. The rabbits are my domain, the pigs are his. The pigs have a large area fenced off with electric fence, a good sized open area, and more down into the woods into a bit of a swampy area. They have a house made of slab wood with a pallet inside that is covered with straw, and it has a tarp roof. They are eating well, 16% pig chop, and have clean fresh water. My question: what should pig poop look like? I ask because we were just out looking at them, and one did her business while we were watching, and it was about the consistency of perhaps thick gravy. Is this normal, or should it have more firmness to it?


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Depends on what they are eating, but that's pretty standard pig poo. Runny poo means that they are converting their food well.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Pick it up and rub it between two fingers and check the consistency.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

could just be the change in feed or something. I don't like runny poo...I like it somewhat solidified. We get great conversions and have really healthy hogs. Sometimes the change in envirnment will cause it. We have noticed that with our pigs.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I don't like runny poos either, they should be formed and firm but not solid.
If you have just got these pigs it could be due to stress and a change in diet which is pretty much what Buck has said. Keep an eye on them but I think you will find they will come right and settle down.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks all. We'll watch them. Hubby says there's actually only one that's a bit loose, the smallest of the bunch, the rest seem to be fine.


----------

